# Silverlight stuttering in full screen (only full screen)



## Periphereality (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi guys, sorry if this is the wrong section - I couldn't find a dedicated video section. Anyway: 

Firstly, I'm running a bug free and competent AMD Phenom II x6 machine with an ATI 6870 and 8 gigs of ram. Hard drives have plenty of space and there aren't any hardware faults. Everything tends to run fine. 

Since I installed Silverlight to use LoveFilm streaming, though, fullscreen viewing inexplicably stutters!

Solutions tried:


Reinstall GPU driver (cleaning it with driver sweeper, CC cleaner etc)
Reinstall Silverlight
Uninstall windows update that installed original silverlight
Reinstalled it again
Turned off any custom video settings in the ATI Catalyst
Tried using IE, FireFox (currently use chrome)
Tried increasing amount of space Silverlight can use
Tried turning hardware acceleration on in the Silverlight options

I can't think of anything else. It doesn't matter if the film or TV show is HD or SD, full screen will stutter. My native resolution is 1920x1080, as per, and my refresh rate is 60hz. No clashes there. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Note I've tried Silverlight 4 and 5, both cause the same problem.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Does this do this with any streaming video requiring silverlight at any other websites?


----------



## Periphereality (Jun 26, 2012)

Very good question, I just tried a few and I have the same stuttering issue. I should note I'm on a 31mb line with 3meg upload. Speedtest.net said I've 31 down and 3.4 up, so connection can't be the issue. It buffers fine.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Try going to ATI.com look for the model of your graphics card and version of Windows, see if there is any updated drivers for your card. Also try a streaming video which requires Adobe Flash Player like youtube see if the same issue is there.


----------



## Periphereality (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the reply. 
I'm fully updated with all my drivers, I should have added that to the tried list. I can't figure this issue out at all!


----------



## Nyle (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, I use the latest Firefox and I've recently had this problem with the crashing whilst trying to use the full screen mode on LoveFilm.

I've just managed to fix this problem and thought that I should maybe let other people who have the same problem know how I overcame it. You may have already tried this as what I did is pretty simple, but what I did was: Go to the orange Firefox tab on the top left of the browser and clicked Add-ons, after this I went to Plugins and then found Silverlight, I Disabled this and then went back onto any film on Lovefilm and clicked watch. Before it plays it should recognise that the pluggin is disabled and gives to the option to enable it or install, but what I did was install it and went through the whole installation period. After all of this I had to restart Firefox and then went straight back to another film with the same Silverlight add on popping up, but this time was able to click yes. 

I hope this works, let me know how you get on!

Nyle


----------

